
T-Mobile mid-band 5G network is now cracking 1Gbps, Verizon and AT&T are screwed - raybb
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/05/28/t-mobiles-mid-band-5g-network-is-now-cracking-1gbps-showing-verizon-and-att-are-seriously-screwed/
======
a3n
I'll probably stay with Verizon, for coverage. I'm a trucker, all over the
country, and it was common for t mobile to have no coverage where i was at the
moment.

With Verizon it's actually _rare_ to have no coverage, whether I'm in Wyoming
or Brooklyn.

I assume "sprint + t mobile" will increase coverage mostly in cities.

